
Show HN: MPrif – Cloud App for Housekeeping Management in Hospitality Industry - dan_sss
https://mprif.com/
======
dan_sss
Hello HN! I designed this app to let hoteliers manage their housekeeping tasks
remotely on any device after I saw a lot of them still relying on word of
mouth for it. By simply asking the housekeeper use the app on his/her device,
the owner or the manager can automate housekeeping tasks. Reports can be
delivered daily on any device and logs can be maintained per room with photos
to go back in time and see why the customer complained about rooms being dirty
on TripAdvisor and other review sites like Yelp.

